# Carta del INE: Me condenan a 4 años.



## Biodiesel (3 Oct 2012)

Hoy me ha llegado una carta del Instituto Nacional de Estadística en la que me requieren para cumplimentar una encuesta de mi empresa de este mes pasado. Hasta ahí bien.

Mi cólera llega cuando llamo para informarme y me dicen que es OBLIGATORIO su cumplimiento mensual (con multas de hasta 30.000 euros) y que la duración es de ¿¿¿CUATRO AÑAZOS!!!

No sólo ahora tengo que ir preocupado con recaudar el IVA trimestral y el IRPF, y demás impuestos mantiene-apesebrados, ahora encima tengo que estar pendiente de la encuesta esta durante 4 años y cuyos resultados a nadie le importará, ni al Gobierno ni al vecino.

Vamos que además de cornudo, apaleao.  Es que estoy hasta los huevos, esto ya es inadmisible, estoy pensando dar de baja la la empresa y abrir otra. 
GRATIS PARA EL ESTADO LADRÓN QUE TRABAJE SU PADRE. 

P.D.1: La encuesta dice que está sujeta a secreto estadístico. Sin embargo me obligan a decir la verdad bajo pena. Joder, si hay secreto estadístico ¿Cómo van a saber que digo la verdad?¡Se tendrían que chivar a hacienda!

P.D.2: Le tendría que haber hecho caso a mi madre en su día y haberme hecho funciovago.:´(


----------



## Biodiesel (3 Oct 2012)

Me dejan contestarla y enviarla entera en Euskera. (Soy de una comunidad 100% Castellano parlante y ni papa de vasco).... (y porque no está la opción del Swahili si no...) 

Aunque vaya a desgastar el google translator por lo menos puedo hacer el Troll un rato y darle salida a mi indignación.

Y la del mes que viene en Galego hoyga!.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (3 Oct 2012)

Has tenido la mala suerte de engancharte a la rueda. No te puedes despegar de ella.


----------



## kikepm (3 Oct 2012)

¿Estás obligado por ley a rellenar una encuesta para el INE????? :8::8:

Si es así la coerción del estado llega a límites insospechados.


----------



## Black Omen (3 Oct 2012)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿Estás obligado por ley a rellenar una encuesta para el INE????? :8::8:
> 
> Si es así la coerción del estado llega a límites insospechados.



Usted no lo entiende: con esas encuestas se genera empleo.

::::::::::::::


----------



## damnit (3 Oct 2012)

Sí, es obligatorio. A mi empresa también llegan, lo que pasa que nosotros tenemos gente que se ocupa de esto. Te doy el pésame, pensaba que a pequeñas empresas no se lo hacían.


----------



## nyc99 (3 Oct 2012)

aqui esta la joyita


BOE.es - Documento BOE-A-1993-24317

para que luego digamos que somos potencia.....::


----------



## alfon1 (3 Oct 2012)

No te preocupes es solo testimonial. Luego le echan tippex.


----------



## Le Truhan (3 Oct 2012)

A mi hermano se la obligaron a hacer, son unos artistas.


----------



## pisomaniac (3 Oct 2012)

¿Empresas solo? Y particulares...

Hace unos meses recibimos los sobres mucha gente de mi barrio. Y en las instrucciones lo dice claramente, es de obligatoria cumplimentación. Lo que no sabía eran las penas por pasar del tema... conozco gente que lo tiró a la basura directamente.


----------



## Biodiesel (3 Oct 2012)

Al que esté pensando en montar algo, aunque sea un comercio por internet, lo que sea. Sólo un consejo: EN NEGRO. Nada de darse de alta en nada, si necesitas facturar algo que lo haga tu cuñao el pintor. Lo digo en SERIO. Cuando un día se presente la policía en tu casa, sales con un puñao de papeles y les dices que ibas precisamente en ese momento a darte de alta, si no NADA.

Por ejemplo de las penurias de ser legal (que no daba para post): este mes me ha llegado multa de IVA por no presentar autoliquidación y sí está presentada en su día. Y no saben ni donde está el expediente y me dicen que recurra por escrito. ¡Con la de movidas que ya tengo para moder "comel"!


----------



## cjsanchez (3 Oct 2012)

A mi me tocó hacerla como particular y la madre que los pario. ..... La primera vez que me llegó la tiré directamente a la basura. A los tres meses me la volvieron a mandar junto a una cartita muy amable. Me daban tres opciones. Hacerla por Internet ; rellenar las tropecientas hojas de impresos y mandarlos por correos o esperar que unos simpáticos funcionarios se pasaran por mi casa a ayudarme hacerla y........de pasó me entregaban la multita. 


Enviado desde mi GT-N7000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## un tecnico preocupado (3 Oct 2012)

¿Se acuerdan de las personas que iban puerta a puerta para realizar el censo? 
Eso paso a la historia, ahora se pone contra la espada del INE a unos cuantos incautos (mi familia y un servidor fuimos conejillos en la última) se aplica la estadistica y "et voila" tenemos nuevo censo baratito.

Yo la rellene por internet, durante una temporada estuvo caida la web...HDLGP

Como dice y hace un compañero mio, ingeniero superior con mujer abogada, siempre declara en el censo que en su casa nadie tiene estudios...nunca formo parte de la mesa electoral...


----------



## Brincalindes (3 Oct 2012)

Que triste...

HAZ LO QUE YO HICE..... MIENTE Y QUE LES DEN... es fácil y que se fastidien!!!

)


----------



## Biodiesel (3 Oct 2012)

un tecnico preocupado dijo:


> ¿Se acuerdan de las personas que iban puerta a puerta para realizar el censo?
> Eso paso a la historia, ahora se pone contra la espada del INE a unos cuantos incautos (mi familia y un servidor fuimos conejillos en la última) se aplica la estadistica y "et voila" tenemos nuevo censo baratito.
> 
> Yo la rellene por internet, durante una temporada estuvo caida la web...HDLGP
> ...



En el censo electoral aparezco como Analfabeto (sic.) desde siempre. Durante unos años me invitaron por carta a actualizar mi estado. Pero claro, como no sé leer, no entiendo lo que me dicen y gracias a eso nunca he pisado una mesa electoral. ::

¿Dónde está mi paguita?


----------



## Chila (3 Oct 2012)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿Estás obligado por ley a rellenar una encuesta para el INE????? :8::8:
> 
> Si es así la coerción del estado llega a límites insospechados.




No sólo las de las empresas.
También las del censo.

Indica que no cumplmentarla podrá ser sancionable.


----------



## Brincalindes (3 Oct 2012)

Chila dijo:


> No sólo las de las empresas.
> También las del censo.
> 
> Indica que no cumplmentarla podrá ser sancionable.



Osea. SI ES OBLIGATORIO. Lo pone en los impresos del Censo (que es otro tipo de encuesta).. y si no Multón..... lo mejor.... Mentir... como hacen ellos... total, luego la estadística del censo la meten en la cocina padecir mentiras....

POSESO!!!


----------



## kikepm (3 Oct 2012)

De veras que las respuestas me están dejando alucinado, no imaginaba que la coerción pudiera ser a semejante nivel.


Pero nada, democracia, democracia...


----------



## tica (3 Oct 2012)

A mi tambien me obligaron. La primera la tire a la basura, pero en la segunda, con cartita incluida, me acabaron de convencer. Mejor pasarse una hora poniendo numeritos alegremente a dejar que los muy HDLGP te pongan una multa. Y encima me llamaron y todo para verificar numeritos que no les cuadraban. Casi me cago en todo. 

Y yo tampoco son empresa ni mediana ni nada, soy microempresapringada. Me parece mentira que a muertos de hambre como yo nos vengan a tocar los huevos. Me dieron ganas de decirle a la funcionata que me llamo, que le tocara los huevos al de Inditex y no a una pringada como yo.


----------



## Enterao (3 Oct 2012)

yo la hice pero a titulo particular , y tambien te obligaban ...puse muchos datos falsos que les den por el culo..me parecio que intentan cruzarlo con hacienda para pillar cosas , no se que cojones les importaba no se que de mi patrimonio..


----------



## Brincalindes (4 Oct 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> yo la hice pero a titulo particular , y tambien te obligaban ...puse muchos datos falsos que les den por el culo..me parecio que intentan cruzarlo con hacienda para pillar cosas , no se que cojones les importaba no se que de mi patrimonio..



También mentí en eso.... si quieren cruzar que crucen a donde quieran por donde quieran... Eso sí, mi declaracíon de IRPF está "perfecta".....

hahahaha


----------



## Salamander (4 Oct 2012)

Yo siempre las he tirado a la basura, tanto particulares como de empresa como con cartita...


----------



## Biodiesel (4 Oct 2012)

Me sorprende que este abuso esté tan extendido. Que infierno de país. 

Mañana me llamarán para preguntarme que significa todo lo que he puesto en Euskera (me ha ayudado un compañero). Sólo me quedará decirles que o me bajan el tema a un año o van a tener que aguantar mis ocurrencias cuatro. Y así aprendo idiomas de paso. ::

P.D: ¿Aquí cuando te dan poderes para poner Tags?


----------



## damnit (4 Oct 2012)

Biodiesel dijo:


> En el censo electoral aparezco como Analfabeto (sic.) desde siempre. Durante unos años me invitaron por carta a actualizar mi estado. Pero claro, como no sé leer, no entiendo lo que me dicen y gracias a eso nunca he pisado una mesa electoral. ::
> 
> ¿Dónde está mi paguita?



jojojojojo no sabía yo ese truquito... me lo apunto para la próxima

¿cómo puedo declarar mi analfabetismo?


----------



## Biodiesel (4 Oct 2012)

damnit dijo:


> jojojojojo no sabía yo ese truquito... me lo apunto para la próxima
> 
> ¿cómo puedo declarar mi analfabetismo?



Vete al censo con una mano encogía y dí que se te ha olvidao todo por falta de práctica :XX:


----------



## Sr. Pérez (4 Oct 2012)

Si es por joder, yo te traduzco la encuesta a guipuzcoano serrrao por una módica tarifa. 

(Todo en B, naturalmente).


----------



## John Galt 007 (4 Oct 2012)

Y no puedes tirar la carta a la basura y decir que no sabes nada del tema?

Se ve que deberian aplicar recortes mucho mas fuertes a los vagos y sinvergüenzas de los funcionarios (ojo, no me refiero a policías, bomberos, ejercito, médicos y maestros).

Son todos unos parasitos que viven a costa de la gente que intenta ganarse la vida.


----------



## soca1 (4 Oct 2012)

A mi me han llegado de tres modelos... 
Las primeras me apañaba yo solo, si se te "olvida", te llaman para hacerte memoria, incluso te la reenvían certificada y/o por mail (tb se puede rellenar online).
La ultima eran unas cosas que se escapaban y me las tenia que rellenar el contable/asesor.


Toco madera que ya he terminado con la historia esa.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (15 Mar 2016)

Subo el jilo

Recibida cartíta certificada de estos herederos directos de la Stasi.

La cosa es que hace ya como un año apareció una elementa en mi casa para hacerme la encuesta de población activa, etc, desde ese momento cada mes cartita de aviso de que te van a llamar por teléfono para la encuesta ( en la carta no te dicen desde que numero te van a llamar) y así estuve , respondiendo hasta que coincidió con una avalancha de spam telefonico de ofertas sobre fibra optica que , comprobando ahora ,esos numeros de las telefónicas eran similares a los del INE,91324... así que los bloquee. 

Supongo que ahora me quieren dar por detrás por no haberles contestado. Mañana recogeré la cartita y veré que quieren de mi, si es mi dinero, ya tengo varios planes pensados para que o no lo cobren, o si lo cobran paguen con creces la broma.:

Este país es un erial repugnante, un estercolero de vagos, de gentuza sin escrúpulos y de recaudadores similares a los de la edad media o el imperio romano, por supuesto y como viene siendo habitual desde que España es España: el ciudadano que se joda, el sistema a lo suyo.


----------



## Señor Calopez (15 Mar 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Mañana recogeré la cartita y veré que quieren de mi, si es mi dinero, *ya tengo varios planes pensados para que o no lo cobren, o si lo cobran paguen con creces la broma*.:



Esto me interesa... ¿se podría ustec explayar más en ese punto? ienso:

Gracias.


----------



## Monty (16 Mar 2016)

Putos funcionarios de mierda.

Ahora que venga alguno a defender este engendro.


----------



## hydra69 (16 Mar 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Subo el jilo
> 
> Recibida cartíta certificada de estos herederos directos de la Stasi.
> 
> ...



SUpongo que será una citación,parar recoger la encuesta en mano.


----------



## Ilmac_borrado (16 Mar 2016)

Estais hablando enserio de que te obligan hacer la encuesta del INE? que tipo de dictadura es esta?


----------



## hydra69 (16 Mar 2016)

Ilmac dijo:


> Estais hablando enserio de que te obligan hacer la encuesta del INE? que tipo de dictadura es esta?



los indicadores economicos..tendrán que salir del algun lado digo yo...

Y aqui en hezpaña si no se aplica el palo no curra ni dios y ya no digamos rellenar encuestas que son un coñazo..


----------



## Ilmac_borrado (16 Mar 2016)

hydra69 dijo:


> los indicadores economicos..tendrán que salir del algun lado digo yo...
> 
> Y aqui en hezpaña si no se aplica el palo no curra ni dios y ya no digamos rellenar encuestas que son un coñazo..



Los indicadores economicos salen de un balance, no de ir haciendo encuestas de cuantos coches tienes y si te topas un cubata al dia o siete, digo yo no se, lo que sucede esta muy claro; hay que dar trabajo a 2 millones de tios llamados funcionarios y algo tendran que hacer, como no se pueden despedir pues inventemos pijadas para que ellos trabajen.


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (16 Mar 2016)

Me pasó lo mismo con el censo.

Les mandé a tomar viento y me amenazaron con multarme, entonces les invité a té con pastitas.


----------



## Ratzel (16 Mar 2016)

Desde luego, enmarronar a microempresas, particulares, etc. con cosas que hacer para "obtener" indicadores, so pena.

Pagar a becarios a céntimo la encuesta para hacer censos "fiables".

De lo de incentivar la participación ciudadana o dar zanahorias en vez de palos por hacer el trabajo de decenas de miles de funcivagos, no sólo gratis, sino haciéndote perder tiempo y dinero bajo coacción; eso sí que es un buen método para obtener estadísticas fidedignas y al ciudadano contento.


----------



## hydra69 (16 Mar 2016)

Ilmac dijo:


> Los indicadores economicos salen de un balance, no de ir haciendo encuestas de cuantos coches tienes y si te topas un cubata al dia o siete, digo yo no se, lo que sucede esta muy claro; hay que dar trabajo a 2 millones de tios llamados funcionarios y algo tendran que hacer, como no se pueden despedir pues inventemos pijadas para que ellos trabajen.



eso es discutible..pero bueno...


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (16 Mar 2016)

hydra69 dijo:


> SUpongo que será una citación,parar recoger la encuesta en mano.



Mas les vale.........:rolleye:

Me han crecido los witos tanto con este tema que lo mismo tiro de abogado, en este pais el problema es que todo Dios agacha las orejas y mira a otro lado , y ya está bien, joder, multarte por no coger el telefono :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: .

Hasta Stalin o Hitler se descojonarían, no me jodas ::

y viendo como funciona el tema, ya me imagino la fiabilidad de la encuentas....

---------- Post added 16-mar-2016 at 08:55 ----------




Ilmac dijo:


> Estais hablando enserio de que te obligan hacer la encuesta del INE? que tipo de dictadura es esta?



Luego, si eso, escaneo la carta y os la pongo, brothels, y asi salis de la duda.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (16 Mar 2016)

Me amenazan amigablemente a contestar al teléfono o a meterme un paquete de hasta miles de euros

Les voy a contestar que me he quedado sordo y adjuntare certificado médico 

Va a colaborar su putamadre


----------



## jorobachov (16 Mar 2016)

sigue remando camarada



PD: Hacienda guarda en sus ficheros hasta que marca de papel higiénico usamos. Es increíble este puto esclavismo al que nos someten, lo mismo que el que tiene que pringar en las mesas electorales


----------



## MisterWhite (17 Mar 2016)

EA EA

a seguir votando socialismo


----------



## Monty (17 Mar 2016)

Lo mejor es trolearles:



> En el Reino Unido 46 000 personas, el 0,4 % de la población, dijeron que su religión era la Jedi en el censo del 2001, esto haría que la religión Jedi fuese la cuarta religión más extendida del país. En Australia el censo de 2012 indica más de 40 000 creyentes en La Fuerza de La guerra de las galaxias, mientras en Nueva Zelanda se trataría de más de 12 000 personas.


----------



## John Galt 007 (17 Mar 2016)

Los funcionarios y los burócratas son un puto cáncer.


----------



## Tsman (19 Mar 2016)

La ley dice en algún sitio que tienes que dar ese servicio gratis?. Yo lo tomaría como un encargo profesional y les emitiría una factura por en condi a ver que pasa...

Una macro en excel también puede ir muy bien para esas cosas...

Y la encuesta la envían en papel y por correo certificado?..
Y por otro lado la ley de las adm. públicas indica que no pueden exigir información que ya tienen en su poder, por lo que siempre te puedes entretener - ya que sobra el tiempo  - en hacer escritos alegando eso y agotar plazos todo lo posible....

ánimo ....

---------- Post added 19-mar-2016 at 06:46 ----------




especialista dijo:


> El negocio ya no me iba muy bien y justo me empezaron a freir a inspecciones y multas, durante los ultimos meses tenia un carte preparado que ponia, cerrado por ceses de negocio.
> 
> Mi sueño humedo era que me viniese una inspección y decirles, esperen un momento fuera que tengo que tengo el baño roto y tengo que ir a cagar al bar de enfrente. Cuando estubiesen a la puerta bajar la trapa, poner el cartelito y llamar delante de los inspectores al asesor para decirle , me das de baja de la seguridad social por favor.



Conozco a uno que lo hizo en las of. de hacienda negociando un tema de un aplazamiento de IVA. Una situación de estas absurdas. Fue mano de santo...


----------



## neofiz (19 Mar 2016)

A personas físicas tambien les obligan.

A mi me la hicieron y entre otras cosas dije que mi tele era blanco y negro los primeros tres años, el cuarto dije que no tenia tele.

A parte de eso y si voy o no de vacaciones, el resto de info ya la tienen en Hacienda los muy gilipollas.

Que crucen datos con el facebook de los españoles y eliminen esta basura de estadísticas ya.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Mar 2016)

A mi, que soy autónomo, también me mandaron hace tres o cuatro años la encuesta.

Recuerdo que la acabé haciendo, supongo que cuando me la mandaran como notificación.

Los mismos datos que a Hacienda, y en lo demás troleo.


----------



## pistacho2 (22 Mar 2016)

Quiero pensar que efectivamente se respeta el secreto estadístico, ya que te expones a multa por no contestar.

Hombre, si no lleva mucho tiempo a mí no me cuesta contestar a una encuesta, aunque sea de cualquier chorrada, pero hay que reconocer que 4 años, en plan obligatorio y sin compensación es una locura.


----------



## Incorrezto (22 Mar 2016)

La mia era puntual, pero considero que no les importa ni que vehículos tengo ni cuantas líneas de teléfono, ni preguntas similares.


----------



## pistacho2 (29 Mar 2016)

Incorrezto dijo:


> La mia era puntual, pero considero que no les importa ni que vehículos tengo ni cuantas líneas de teléfono, ni preguntas similares.



A ver, he trabajado un tiempo ''picando'' unas encuestas de mierda, no del INE, pero bueno, es la misma lógica. Efectivamente: al INE le importa tres cojones. Para el funci de turno, tu encuesta es una fila de excel con x columnas (pongamos 50), una de sus a lo mejor 10000 filas con sus respectivas columnas. Multiplica las casillas. 

Primero se depuran las bases de datos para eliminar inconsistencias, después se pasa un filtro que señala casos anómalos (para decidir qué hacer con ellos) y finalmente se analiza. Lo peor que te puede pasar es que te toque ''grupo de control'' y te llamen para verificar si de verdad se hizo la encuesta (en caso de que sea con encuestadores a domicilio/empresa), porque casos de avispadillos que se las rellenan solas hay muchos. En tal caso, te preguntan por la fecha y dos o tres preguntas de verificación. 

No hay trazabilidad, ni se sabe de quién es el cuestionario, pues una vez que entran los datos, suelen hacerlo con código de encuestado, no con nombre. Sólo están las respuestas. Si haces otra cosa, te puedes comer un marrón por temas de confidencialidad. En el caso de la función estadística pública, me suena que igual que es obligatorio rellenar la encuesta, el INE o CIS tienen la obligación de anonimizar y no transferir datos personales a otras instituciones.


----------



## CowBebop (29 Mar 2016)

Tsman dijo:


> Y por otro lado la ley de las adm. públicas indica que no pueden exigir información que ya tienen en su poder, por lo que siempre te puedes entretener - ya que sobra el tiempo  - en hacer escritos alegando eso y agotar plazos todo lo posible....



Podrías indicar que ley es?


----------



## reregistrado (7 Abr 2016)

yo tmb la hice, total para que te digan un paro falso y una inflación falsa.

la de vagos que hay en el ine es de aupa.....funcivagos con todas las letras. cobrando 1500-4000 por trabajar 5 horas.


----------

